# It is 3am. So...



## Steve H (Dec 6, 2019)

So it's time for some store bought cheese spreads on Ritz crackers.


----------



## martin1950 (Dec 6, 2019)

Good morning, I've ben up since 0230hrs and there are only 5 left in my Ritz tube.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 6, 2019)

martin1950 said:


> Good morning, I've ben up since 0230hrs and there are only 5 left in my Ritz tube.



Great. Isn't it?


----------



## martin1950 (Dec 6, 2019)

It's an everyday event for me.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 6, 2019)

Pretty much the same here too. Just wish it didn't happen on my days off!


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 6, 2019)

I guess we could start a club or something.
pass the cheese.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 6, 2019)

Works for me! But cheese and crackers require a beverage...


----------



## tropics (Dec 6, 2019)

If I came on line every time I woke up,I would never get back to sleep.
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Dec 6, 2019)

tropics said:


> If I came on line every time I woke up,I would never get back to sleep.
> Richie



What? And miss this?


----------



## tropics (Dec 6, 2019)

Drink Beer take another try at snoozing LOL
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Dec 6, 2019)

tropics said:


> Drink Beer take another try at snoozing LOL
> Richie



Not a bad idea. But, I've got some things to do in a couple of hours. A nap this afternoon might do the trick.


----------



## martin1950 (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm retired so I can take one or two naps anytime I want.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 6, 2019)

martin1950 said:


> I'm retired so I can take one or two naps anytime I want.



8. more. years.  !


----------



## bradger (Dec 6, 2019)

I've been up since 5:00,  been defrosting a turkey in a cooler since yesterday.  latter my smoker need to get a scrape down to remove the flaking kreosilt  so i can smoke the turkey tomorrow or Sunday. depends on when it get finished defrosting so i can brine it.  Found an interesting one online with apple juice.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm thinking about getting another ButterBall boneless breast. That came out great. BUt this time it will get injected with Tony Creole blend.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm usually up at 2-3 but decided to flop around in bed for a few more hours today for some reason, look at all the fun I missed. No more turkey for me, never much cared for it. Got two cousins coming over for football Sunday and rain is in the forecast. I don't really want to have to be feeding the SQ36 while the early Niner game is on anyway, of course the AZ boys will be staying for the afternoon Cards game too. I was thinking meatloaf and stuff I could just have in the oven when it hit me, pizza! I'll get up early enough Sunday morning to make a dough and have it sitting on the counter all ready for 420º at my whim. Sausage, pepperoni, salami, cheese, peppers and onions, it's already all right here. RAY


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 7, 2019)

So we don't get up early on the weekends? I never got the memo.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 7, 2019)

I get up early just about every day, my shoulders don't like to let me get too much sleep. Sometimes I go back to bed later on, and beer and a ciggy helps. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Dec 7, 2019)

danmcg said:


> So we don't get up early on the weekends? I never got the memo.



I'm up! Made it until 4am today. Going to a Breakfast with Santa with the grand kiddies this morning.


----------



## martin1950 (Dec 7, 2019)

Dang, is this what it's like to sleep-in? It's 0500hrs and I'm stiff as a board after so much sleep.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 7, 2019)

martin1950 said:


> Dang, is this what it's like to sleep-in? It's 0500hrs and I'm stiff as a board after so much sleep.



Yup, feels great..don't it?!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 7, 2019)

It's 3:15 here, I was up at 2, stiff as a board myself, but not from oversleeping. I'm getting close to having to make the decision to have some coffee and stay up, or crack a Rolling Rock and smoke a ciggy on the patio. A beer and a ciggy might work for going back to bed. RAY


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 7, 2019)

I like the Rolling Rock idea


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 7, 2019)

About an hour and a half of sleep total for the night it's hell to get old and have all the aches and pains


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 7, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> About an hour and a half of sleep total for the night it's hell to get old and have all the aches and pains



I hear that! RR, Marlboro, and 3 advil maybe did the trick. Nite nite! RAY


----------



## martin1950 (Dec 7, 2019)

Yep, two hours into the day and I just started my 2nd. pot of coffee. I ain't going to br sleeping for quite a while


----------



## Steve H (Dec 7, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> About an hour and a half of sleep total for the night it's hell to get old and have all the aches and pains



Sorry to hear that. I have those nights too on occasion.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 7, 2019)

I'd say that little nap worked out pretty darned well for me, almost four hours of shuteye! Now it's coffee and deep thought about breakfast, then on with the day. RAY


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 7, 2019)

I usually make it to about 1am, but sometimes it is 11.30.

I just toss and turn for hours and sometimes can get a cat nap or two before 5.30 (my usual time to roll out).

Look at all the fun I have been missing.

Need to get outta bed in future.

John


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 7, 2019)

You bet John, there were only 4-5 of us insomniacs online for a awhile. Maybe a Canadian bacon, cheddar, and onions omelet with side of my maple-honey bacon for brekky this morning. Some fried taters with peppers and onions would go nice but that'd require a trip to the Way for some red taters, which ain't going to happen yet. Now it's time for coffee and the paper on the back patio until Bob becomes a total pest for his Buns of Steel trip to the park around the corner. Been retired for 13 years, every day feels like Saturday. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm not a insomniac. I just play one on TV! I've had this problem for quite awhile. Actually shortly after I had corrective nasal surgery for acute sleep apnea.  I sleep good. But only for a few hours a night now. If I go to bed at 9. I'm up at 1 or 2.  If I go to bed at midnight. I'm up at 3 or 4. And, this sucks. If I go to bed at 6 because I'm tired. I'm up at 9 or 10. And will not go back to sleep. Having restorative sleep now is amazing. Just wish I had more of it.


----------



## martin1950 (Dec 7, 2019)

I mentioned this months ago. When I was in the military back in the 60's and 70's, I was sent to Ft. Lee VI. for A.I.T., food services. Yep, I was a G.I. cook. I'd have to be at work at 0500hrs and be ready to sling hash to 1800-2000 troops by 0600hrs. Waking up early is a habit I've never been able to shake off after all these years. And it drives my wife NUTS.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 7, 2019)

My wife has gotten used to it. When I get up she says"Really?" I say yep. She says please have the coffee going when she gets up. On my scheduled work days. It works well. I have to be up at 3am for work. So, it doesn't matter if I'm up at 2 or so. Just would like to sleep in a bit on my days off. A few months ago I slept until 8. Wife got nervous!


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 7, 2019)

If I don't take a 1.5mg melatonin tablet before going to bed, I wake up about 1:30 AM and can't go back to sleep. When I do remember and take a tablet, I still wake up at the same time, but fall back asleep until 3:30 to 4, then back asleep until 6:30 to 7:30. Ah, the life of a wannabe writer.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 8, 2019)

I'll take a melatonin at times. Should have last night. But I knew today was going to be tough.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 8, 2019)

Melatonin? Is that prescription stuff? I've had a supply of vicoden on hand for years and never take the stuff, I prefer to not fool with the stool, if you get my drift. If my shoulders would let me I'd have no problem sleep ten hours. Guess I'll be needing to find a doc here in AZ. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Dec 8, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> Melatonin? Is that prescription stuff? I've had a supply of vicoden on hand for years and never take the stuff, I prefer to not fool with the stool, if you get my drift. If my shoulders would let me I'd have no problem sleep ten hours. Guess I'll be needing to find a doc here in AZ. RAY



No it's over the counter.  I only take them on occasion. They do help well in getting a decent nights sleep.




__





						Robot or human?
					





					www.walmart.com


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 8, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> Melatonin?


Hmmm, I might check this stuff out.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 8, 2019)

danmcg said:


> Hmmm, I might check this stuff out.



I'm sure as heck going to, thanks Steve. I can usually go back to bed after being up for a couple of hours and get a little more sleep, long as I haven't been pounding down any coffee. If I'm not hunting or fishing I'd just as soon not be waking up when it's still dark outside. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Dec 8, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> I'm sure as heck going to, thanks Steve. I can usually go back to bed after being up for a couple of hours and get a little more sleep, long as I haven't been pounding down any coffee. If I'm not hunting or fishing I'd just as soon not be waking up when it's still dark outside. RAY



You are welcome.  Hope it helps you.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 8, 2019)

Going back to bed didn't quite work out as hoped, time to do some coffee. In a little while I'll get on with making the dough for a Football Sunday pizza. Last night I unwrapped and browned a couple of my Italian sausages and fried up the trimming scraps from some maple-honey bacon I smoked awhile back. Pepperoni, salami, cheese, onions, peppers, and black olives to go with that stuff should do the trick. The cousins are coming over for the Niners game and then the Cards after that, cousin Kurt is a big Steelers fan. Gonna be a long day. RAY


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 8, 2019)

Hang in there Ray, and lets see that pizza when it's done.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 8, 2019)

Oh I'll be chronicling the entire ordeal Dan, big food shutterbug that I am. I like thick crust pizza and am going with a dough recipe I got off the Food Network site. I've made it a couple of times before and it's about the only one that passed the DW's criticism. The recipe says it's enough dough for two pizzas, I use it for one. It's almost time to get the stand mixer out and get busy. I figure the dough will have to set for about three hours to rise, then I'll shape it round and flat and cover it for another hour or so for a second rise. I wonder where the DW hid the pizza stone? I'll have to wait till she wakes up to find out, her and Bob are still all cuddled up in bed. RAY


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 8, 2019)

Morning guys,

Actually did pretty good sleeping last night for a change only woke up to go to the bathroom and was able to go back to sleep pretty quickly.  

I have tried the melatonin but it does not do anything for me or the wife, as she is usually up before 4am most days.

Have fun Ray with the food,  games, and family. Looking forward to seeing the pizza as deep dish is my favorite. 

Me, I am going to chase that little white ball around the golf course today, then watch the game.

John


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 8, 2019)

I'd say you slept in pretty darned well John!  I've been up since about 2:30 and just got the stand mixer out. I had the liquids all set up last night, and already the lack of sleep is beginning to show. I dumped the yeast into the water, sugar, salt, oil mixture and forgot to micro the stuff to 110º, it's at room temp. Then I dropped the yeast packet into the measuring cup, not even sure I got it all out. I'll give it a half hour and if I'm not happy I'll just start all over. Once I get the dough done I'm hoping to get in a little nap. It's not deep dish, just thick crust.

Take it back slow! Bobby Jones said a man with a fast back swing and his money will soon be parted. RAY


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 8, 2019)

Yep, sounds like you need a nap as it is going to be a long day, what with company, cooking, and 2 games to watch you won't be able to nap this afternoon...


----------



## Norwester55 (Dec 8, 2019)

Steve H said:


> No it's over the counter.  I only take them on occasion. They do help well in getting a decent nights sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For anyone going to try Melatonin be sure to read the label before you buy. I recommended it to a guy at work yrs ago for sleep and a few days later he came into the break room and said you can have this,it made it worse! I looked at it and he'd bought the kind with vitamin B6 and 12 in it. Yeah, that will pep you right up and make it harder to sleep.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 8, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> For anyone going to try Melatonin be sure to read the label before you buy. I recommended it to a guy at work yrs ago for sleep and a few days later he came into the break room and said you can have this,it made it worse! I looked at it and he'd bought the kind with vitamin B6 and 12 in it. Yeah, that will pep you right up and make it harder to sleep.



I didn't know about that. I wonder if that is why some people say it doesn't work for them.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 8, 2019)

It has never worked for me either. Checked bottle, same as Steve posted. Neither B 6 or 12 labeled.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 8, 2019)

Melatonin advice from personal experience. I'm not a medical professional. 

First, it's pretty cheap, so you can experiment to find what dosage works best for you.  If you take too much it can have the opposite result and make it hard to sleep.  Over the counter dosages range from .6mg to 10mg.  With melatonin more is NOT better.

I started with the .6mg and found it too light for me. Tripled it to 1.8mg and that worked nicely. When that ran out I bought 3mg and was draggy the next morning. I broke the 3mg tablets in half and found that's all I need.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 8, 2019)

My wife often takes a magnesium supplement called Natural Calm before bed to help her sleep.
I tried it, but didn't notice any change


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 8, 2019)

I have Natural Calm. Doesn't help me fall asleep, but definitely helps with muscle issues. When I find myself feeling restless before bed, where my feet won't stop moving, NC works wonders. Pricy though.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 9, 2019)

3 a.m. and I'm the only one on the forums?


----------



## Steve H (Dec 9, 2019)

Nope! I slept until 4:30. Feeling pretty good today.


----------



## tropics (Dec 9, 2019)

Guess this would be the early bird club I've been up since 4:00 
Richie


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 9, 2019)

Was here at 2 and 3 and back again


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 9, 2019)

I didn't get out of bed until 5:15, pretty happy.  Leftover pizza for breakfast!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 9, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> I didn't get out of bed until 5:15, pretty happy.  Leftover pizza for breakfast!



LOL! That's what I just had too!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 9, 2019)

It was a wonderful day here yesterday! Huge Niner win in the game of the century, Seahags lose to the Rams, the future looks bright ahead. Nothing pressing all week but to get ready to smoke a prime at next Saturday's Xmas party, life is good when your team is 11-2 and the #1 seed!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 9, 2019)

Slept in until 6.20 as I was up 5 times in the night....woke up the first time at 11.30 but thought that was way too early to get up. Was able to get back to sleep fairly quickly each time though, but I thought about logging on LOL.

Ray, as you know the outlaws are from the bay area and they are also very pleased with the Niners this year. Me, I wish the Cardinals or Bengals (grew up in Cincinnati)) were not in the basement....

Speaking of in laws I pulled out some pulled pork from the freezer for diner, so my wife invited them over for dinner, so instead of pizza for breakfast I am having a pulled pork sammie!

John


----------



## Steve H (Dec 9, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Slept in until 6.20 as I was up 5 times in the night....woke up the first time at 11.30 but thought that was way too early to get up. Was able to get back to sleep fairly quickly each time though, but I thought about logging on LOL.
> 
> Ray, as you know the outlaws are from the bay area and they are also very pleased with the Niners this year. Me, I wish the Cardinals or Bengals (grew up in Cincinnati)) were not in the basement....
> 
> ...



That make a great breakfast too!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 9, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Slept in until 6.20 as I was up 5 times in the night....woke up the first time at 11.30 but thought that was way too early to get up. Was able to get back to sleep fairly quickly each time though, but I thought about logging on LOL. Ray, as you know the outlaws are from the bay area and they are also very pleased with the Niners this year. Me, I wish the Cardinals or Bengals (grew up in Cincinnati)) were not in the basement....
> Speaking of in laws I pulled out some pulled pork from the freezer for diner, so my wife invited them over for dinner, so instead of pizza for breakfast I am having a pulled pork sammie! John



The game was all time John! The cousins Roger and Kurt wore their caps from their favorite teams, the Cards and the Steelers respectivly. Of course we were all rooting and screaming for the Nine, Bob was going ballistic at the sound of us. Things were so hectic I forgot to get any pics of the wonderful salami, pepperoni, sausage, and bacon pizza. It was massive and a big hit, we ate between games. The Cards-Steelers game was anticlimactic we all agreed and the guys left when it was obvious the Cards were going to lose, I stayed up for the whole Rams-Hags game. Today I'll bask in the glory of my team being 11-2 and the #1 seed, watch a DVD or two, and think about what to haave for dinner, maybe sous vide a ribeye. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2019)

Morning all. First here by the looks.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2019)

The hell with it!








This is great stuff!


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 10, 2019)

Morning Steve, I could go for one of them.
So I thought I'd try the melatonin advice, and sure enough it does help.  Kind of weird to get 7 hours sleep.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2019)

danmcg said:


> Morning Steve, I could go for one of them.
> So I thought I'd try the melatonin advice, and sure enough it does help.  Kind of weird to 7 hours sleep.



Glad it helped. Tomorrow I'm back to work. So I'll be taking it tonight.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 10, 2019)

martin1950 said:


> I'm retired so I can take one or two naps anytime I want.



I take naps when I least expect it....   Sit in the recliner and ZZZZZZZZZZ.....  Anytime...   I've gotta keep movin'....


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 10, 2019)

danmcg said:


> Morning Steve, I could go for one of them. So I thought I'd try the melatonin advice, and sure enough it does help.  Kind of weird to get 7 hours sleep.



I tried it too and slept till 5:30, a solid seven hours! I'll be well rested for my perio-torture appointment later this morning. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 10, 2019)

daveomak said:


> I take naps when I least expect it....   Sit in the recliner and ZZZZZZZZZZ.....  Anytime...   I've gotta keep movin'....



Yeah, me too Dave. Seems about two in the afternoon when there's nothing pressing and all I'm doing is sitting in front of the tube listening to a bunch of sports talk I'll all of a sudden wake up and it's 45 minutes later. Of course these days 8:30 is the new midnight. RAY


----------



## tropics (Dec 10, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> Yeah, me too Dave. Seems about two in the afternoon when there's nothing pressing and all I'm doing is sitting in front of the tube listening to a bunch of sports talk I'll all of a sudden wake up and it's 45 minutes later. Of course these days 8:30 is the new midnight. RAY


Sounds like old age is got ya LOL
Richie


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 10, 2019)

Yeah Richie, gettin' old sucks, but sure beats the heck out of not getting any older! RAY


----------



## daveomak (Dec 10, 2019)

Well, when you burn the candle at both ends for 50-60 years, it feels good to slow down and catch up....


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 10, 2019)

Someone told me once "Getting old is not for the faint hearted" and they were they right.

John


----------



## tropics (Dec 10, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> Yeah Richie, gettin' old sucks, but sure beats the heck out of not getting any older! RAY


Very true


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2019)

Enjoying a bowl of creamed beef on toast. Then perhaps a nap.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 10, 2019)

$hit on a Shingle as we called it in the military....love that stuff, reminds me of my long lost youth....


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> $hit on a Shingle as we called it in the military....love that stuff, reminds me of my long lost youth....


 Yup, SOS. Only most of the time they used hamburger.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 10, 2019)

daveomak said:


> I take naps when I least expect it.


LOL, hopefully not while driving Dave !!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 10, 2019)

danmcg said:


> LOL, hopefully not while driving Dave !!


 Did that once on a very long drive...   I saw the "Black Dog"...

*Black dog (ghost)*


From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Jump to navigation Jump to search 



 

Sidney Paget's illustration of _The Hound of the Baskervilles_. The story was inspired by a legend of ghostly black dogs in Dartmoor.

A *black dog* is a motif[1] of a spectral or demonic entity found primarily in the folklore of the British Isles. The black dog is essentially a nocturnal apparition, in some cases a shapeshifter, and is often said to be associated with the Devil or described as a ghost or hellhound. Its appearance was regarded as a portent of death. It is generally supposed to be larger than a normal dog and often has large glowing eyes.[2] It is sometimes associated with electrical storms (such as Black Shuck's appearance at Bungay, Suffolk)[3] and also with crossroads, places of execution and ancient pathways.[2][4][5]
The origins of the black dog are difficult to discern. It is uncertain whether the creature originated in the Celtic or Germanic elements of British culture. Throughout European mythology, dogs have been associated with death. Examples of this are the _Cŵn Annwn_ (Welsh),[6] _Garmr_ (Norse)[7] and Cerberus (Greek),[8] all of whom were in some way guardians of the Underworld. This association seems to be due to the scavenging habits of dogs.[9] It is possible that the black dog is a survival of these beliefs.
Black dogs are generally regarded as sinister or malevolent, and a few (such as the Barghest and Shuck) are said to be directly harmful. They may also serve as familiar spirits for witches and warlocks.[10] Some black dogs, however, such as the Gurt Dog in Somerset[11] and the Black Dog of the Hanging Hills in Connecticut,[12][13] are said to behave benevolently. Some, known as guardian black dogs, guide travellers at night onto the right path or guard them from danger.[14][10]


----------



## tropics (Dec 10, 2019)

Well its already 5 o'clock somewhere here
Richie


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 10, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Morning all. First here by the looks.



That's just a little bit early for me, 


Steve H said:


> The hell with it!
> 
> View attachment 421931
> 
> ...


 
Well, maybe not. . . Lol


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 11, 2019)

Pass the cheese and crackers please.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 11, 2019)

danmcg said:


> Pass the cheese and crackers please.



LOL. fresh out here.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 11, 2019)

Went to bed at 9 last night, got out of bed at 6 this morning after only one pee break. Pretty darned happy right now! RAY


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 11, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> Went to bed at 9 last night, got out of bed at 6 this morning after only one pee break. Pretty darned happy right now! RAY



Was that due to the melatonin?


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 11, 2019)

I would think so. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Dec 14, 2019)

Not exactly Saturday morning cartoons.....








Now to figure out breakfast.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 14, 2019)

Chapter one must have been a real winner for them to come up with a sequel. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Dec 14, 2019)

Seems as though they make sequels to every movie now a days.

And for breakfast:







Left over breaded chicken fillet with cheese and Miracle Whip.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 14, 2019)

Like!

Love me some Miracle Whip...


----------



## Steve H (Dec 14, 2019)

That hit the spot! Thanks for the like 

 Smokin' in AZ
 !


----------



## forktender (Dec 16, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> I get up early just about every day, my shoulders don't like to let me get too much sleep. Sometimes I go back to bed later on, and beer and a ciggy helps. RAY


My spine is held together with pins, screws and rods, I can't sleep in bed for more than 4 hours or I'm a mess the rest  of the day. So I go out to the living room turn on the TV and read the forum in my recliner. Heck I sleep better in this chair than I do in bed these days.  All I can say is be careful with your back and getting old sucks.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 17, 2019)

forktender said:


> My spine is held together with pins, screws and rods, I can't sleep in bed for more than 4 hours or I'm a mess the rest  of the day. So I go out to the living room turn on the TV and read the forum in my recliner. Heck I sleep better in this chair than I do in bed these days.  All I can say is be careful with your back and getting old sucks.



I hear you about sleeping in the chair. I've got herniated discs in my back, L5, L4, and C4, used to have sciatica running down both legs into my foot, getting both hips replaced in 2015 ended that. I wake up crooked every morning and the first thing I do is a 15 minutes session in a massage chair. I'm on my third one in 20 years, it's a life saver and like living with a chiropractor. Getting old does suck but it beats the heck out of* not *getting any older. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Dec 19, 2019)

3am and watching the Goonies with a glass of chocolate milk.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 19, 2019)

It's just after 3 here and I'm drinking a glass of cranberry juice. What's the Goonies, some kind of cartoon? RAY


----------



## Steve H (Dec 19, 2019)

Kind of a adventure/comedy thing. Great movie really.








						The Goonies (1985) - IMDb
					

The Goonies: Directed by Richard Donner. With Sean Astin, Josh Brolin, Jeff Cohen, Corey Feldman. A group of young misfits called The Goonies discover an ancient map and set out on an adventure to find a legendary pirate's long-lost treasure.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 19, 2019)

Ah, never seen it. We're more into action thrillers, John Wick sort of stuff. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Dec 19, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> Ah, never seen it. We're more into action thrillers, John Wick sort of stuff. RAY



I like those as well. Along with thrillers, horror, and sifi flicks. The latest John Wick was pretty good.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 19, 2019)

Bob and I went outside for a smoke, nippy here, 45º. Might do a session in the massage chair and see if I can go back to bed, Bob's already back all cuddled up with the wife. Maybe lox and bagels later, sausage for dinner tonight. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 19, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I like those as well. Along with thrillers, horror, and sifi flicks. The latest John Wick was pretty good.



We have about 800 DVD's, wife just got me two of my alltime favorites in 4K, Gladiator and Braveheart, along with all the Jason Bourne flicks which are on the menu for today. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Dec 19, 2019)

I have no idea how many DVDs we have. I have a 7 foot tall book case filled 3 deep on each shelf. I'm just starting to buy 4K flicks. Only have a couple dozen. They do make a difference though. I bet  Gladiator and Braveheart look great in 4K


----------



## Steve H (Dec 19, 2019)

The soup I made last night was great. Tonight it's smash burgers and fries. Also have some Canadian bacon thawing for lunch. That is the last of my batch. Need to get more going. And there is 12 oz of tuna steaks thawing for homemade tuna fish sandwiches for work tomorrow.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 19, 2019)

We've got a 75" 4K Sony with a decent sound system and three theatre seats 12' away from the screen, perfect for movies and football. We'll go to the bargain matinee during the week when there's no crowds and check new flicks out on the big screen to see if it's something we want to buy for at home.
I used to have a 21' Proline that I'd go 40-50 miles out into the Pacific ocean and slaughter albacore. I like  canning them, same with the kokanee I catch now. I loved that boat, but age makes being out in the ocean in a small boat dangerous and uncomfortable, just lakes for me now in my 16' Alumaweld







We'll take the cabover camper back to CA next year and go out on party boats and hopefully load up on salmon, rockfish, and Dungeness crab. Already have a CG reservation for Flaming Gorge next June where we load up on kokanee, best fishing on the planet. We take DVD's and watch flicks in bed at night.






Going as hard as I can, for as long as I can. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Dec 19, 2019)

Nice  boat and camper. I'm planning on getting a RV. And travel when I retire. Probably a Class A.
For our viewing we have a 60" 4K Phillips. No sound system since our receiver quit on us a few years back. Though I've used my Bose bluetooth speaker at times for more sound.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 19, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> We've got a 75" 4K Sony with a decent sound system and three theatre seats 12' away from the screen, perfect for movies and football. We'll go to the bargain matinee during the week when there's no crowds and check new flicks out on the big screen to see if it's something we want to buy for at home.
> I used to have a 21' Proline that I'd go 40-50 miles out into the Pacific ocean and slaughter albacore. I like  canning them, same with the kokanee I catch now. I loved that boat, but age makes being out in the ocean in a small boat dangerous and uncomfortable, just lakes for me now in my 16' Alumaweld
> View attachment 424442
> 
> ...



Ray, Sounds very familiar....Sue and I do the same thing with the same type rigs.

I see Bob keeping the camp chair warm for ya.   

We have a 65" Sony 4K with a monster surround sound for football and movies, and sometimes music.

Which reminds me I need to host you for a lunch soon, maybe after the new year?

Here are my toys.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 19, 2019)

Beautiful John! We are set up very similar, that's for sure. I made a point of getting a engine for my boat that didn't have quite enough power to ever have to pull a skier up. I went back to bed for a couple of hours and feel great, starting to think about brekky! RAY


----------



## forktender (Dec 19, 2019)

4k movies are amazing.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 19, 2019)

forktender said:


> 4k movies are amazing.



Yes they are.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 19, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I like those as well. Along with thrillers, horror, and sifi flicks. The latest John Wick was pretty good.


Yep, John Wick flicks are pretty good


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 19, 2019)

We like pretty much everything that has Arnie, Sly, The Rock, Jason Statham, Snipes, Denzel, and Keanu in it. The full packs of the Sopranos and Breaking bad are must haves too! Today I'll watch the Bourne Legacy, we like them all, this one's my favorite. RAY


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 19, 2019)

Melatonin is actually much more effective if you take it consistently over time. I had terrible insomnia at one point and my doctor suggested trying melatonin. She suggested I take two pills every night for a couple of months. After about three months I was getting a relatively normal amount of sleep every night. I stopped taking it and it’s like my body rebalanced it’s own natural melatonin levels. Worked great for me, I sure hope it can help some of you as well. 

G


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 19, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> Beautiful John! We are set up very similar, that's for sure. I made a point of getting a engine for my boat that didn't have quite enough power to ever have to pull a skier up. I went back to bed for a couple of hours and feel great, starting to think about brekky! RAY




What did you decide on Ray?


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 19, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Yep, John Wick flicks are pretty good



I like Keanu but has not seen these....need to change that.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 19, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> We like pretty much everything that has Arnie, Sly, The Rock, Jason Statham, Snipes, Denzel, and Keanu in it. The full packs of the Sopranos and Breaking bad are must haves too! Today I'll watch the Bourne Legacy, we like them all, this one's my favorite. RAY



I agree with the first statement, but am luke warm on the sopranos (maybe I did not see enough of them - being Italian I should like them I guess) and never saw the Breaking Bad stuff either.

John


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 19, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> What did you decide on Ray?



The old standard John, 4 eggs sunny side up slathered in salsa, Canadian bacon, flour tortilla. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 20, 2019)

Looks like it's just me, Bob, a RR, and BB. I better go back to bed. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Dec 28, 2019)

Up since 3am....again. Trying to enjoy a movie while making some peanut butter cookies. Yeah, sweet tooth attack. Doesn't happen often. But I'm looking forward to some fresh cookies and coffee.  My dog is doing everything in its power to screw my morning up. He has been ripping farts out that is melting glass. And burning my nose hairs.... Mutt!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 28, 2019)

I know what that's like...  my dog goes out and eats road kill....   Doves and quail....    Seems she will fight a car to get to it...   Must be something really good...  I guess....


----------



## Steve H (Dec 28, 2019)

daveomak said:


> I know what that's like...  my dog goes out and eats road kill....   Doves and quail....    Seems she will fight a car to get to it...   Must be something really good...  I guess....



The coup de grâce   was him puking . Lovely morning here! I'm about to dump out the coffee. And find something of a higher proof.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 28, 2019)

GAWD I hate it when they puke up the crap they been eating...  I've got this little green machine for carpet cleaning I have to drag out about twice per year...   It's handy when I puke, while cleaning up their puke...


----------



## Steve H (Dec 28, 2019)

daveomak said:


> GAWD I hate it when they puke up the crap they been eating...  I've got this little green machine for carpet cleaning I have to drag out about twice per year...   It's handy when I puke, while cleaning up their puke...



That is about the worst. We have a steam cleaner for just such an occasion too. I haven't puked yet...close though.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 28, 2019)

I don't think I've puked in about 40 years, back in the days of Harvey Wallbangers and Black Russians. I can remember having to clean out a grease trap at a Chinese restaurant we were doing a remo on, made me spit up like a little baby. Geez I hate puking! RAY


----------



## Steve H (Dec 28, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> I don't think I've puked in about 40 years, back in the days of Harvey Wallbangers and Black Russians. I can remember having to clean out a grease trap at a Chinese restaurant we were doing a remo on, made me spit up like a little baby. Geez I hate puking! RAY



Yeah, but that is understandable. Grease traps are vile.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 28, 2019)

Yeah...  Like you know it's coming, and you are really gonna hate it, and want to stop it, but no FNG way can you hold it in... and your throat starts burning as the stomach acid is eating you alive...   I really miss all those wonderful feelings..  NOT !!!!!!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 28, 2019)

Graphic and true!


----------



## mooncusser (Dec 28, 2019)

Just got a flashback to cleaning up a restaurant bathroom after some hungover slob barfed up a bowl of clam chowder and goodness knows what else...  Thanks for that.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 28, 2019)

mooncusser said:


> Just got a flashback to cleaning up a restaurant bathroom after some hungover slob barfed up a bowl of clam chowder and goodness knows what else...  Thanks for that.



We aim to please. Not like they guy you had to clean up after....;)


----------



## mooncusser (Dec 28, 2019)

Steve H said:


> We aim to please. Not like they guy you had to clean up after....;)


LOL - the gift that keeps on giving.

And now back to the scheduled 3am programming...


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 3, 2020)

Well now it's some time later at a quarter past three in the morning, bacon is hanging! RAY


----------



## negolien (Mar 3, 2020)

You forgot the salami pal lol.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 3, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Well now it's some time later at a quarter past three in the morning, bacon is hanging! RAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is gonna be good! Nothing special for food this morning. I do have a batch of jerky going though. The house smells awesome!


----------

